
Show HN: Async standup videos with AI summaries - ctres
https://supernormal.app
======
farquad
How does this differ from Loom?

~~~
ctres
SuperNormal uses AI to transcribe and then summarize your video which makes it
nicer for teammates to consume, or skip over ;)

